# Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2010)

*Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

..seid längerem kommen hier Fragen bzgl. eines schnellen Gamingnotebooks bis 1000€....Medion wird mit seinem Preis Leistungknaller Abhilfe schaffen.
Das neue Medion Akoya X7811 besitzt einen i7 720QM und die z.Zt. schnellste Grafiklösung...sogar DVB-T und Bluetooth..für den Hammer Preis von 999€! Wer bei NBJ ein wenig aufpasst bekommt nochmal 50€ Rabatt!!
Ähnliche Boliden mit selbiger Ausstattung kosten mindest. 300€-400€ mehr!

*Ausstattung Medion Akoya X7811:*
- 17 Zoll *WSXGA+* glare Display (1680 x 1050 Pixel)
- Intel *Core i7 720QM* Prozessor (1,6 – 2,8 GHz)
- *4 GByte DDR3* Arbeitsspeicher
- ATI Mobility Radeon *HD5870* Grafikkarte (1 Gbyte GDDR5 VRAM)
- *500 Gbyte* Festplatte (5.400 U/min)
- *HDMI, eSATA, DVB-T Tuner, Fernbedienung*, Bluetooth, WLAN  (n-Draft)
- Windows 7 Home Premium 32 Bit + *64 Bit Recovery* 
- Preis: *999,- Euro* (ab KW15)

Quelle und Test: Tests - Medion Akoya X7811 - High-End-Schnäppchen von Medion auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## kress (7. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870/i7920/ 999€*

Das ist in meinen Augen ein sehr gutes Gaminig Notebook, jedoch solltest du die überschrift auch in ein Core i7-720 ändern. 
Ein 920iger ist mal 500€ teurer


----------



## schneiderbernd (7. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870/i7920/ 999€*

Oh verschrieben..sorry....aber das ist echt der Hammer zu diesem Preis...ärgere mich gerade ein wenig...aber nun...


----------



## Krabbat (9. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

ja das ist echt spottbillig für die leistung
vor allem die mobile 5870!!!


----------



## Pixelplanet (9. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

mist hab für den gleichen preis nur ne 5730 ._.


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

hat das dingen denn auch ne vernünftige kühlung oder ist es laut und heiß zugleich?


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

laut soll es laut dem test wohl nicht sein aber heiß

bis zu 108° bei der graka ist bei der leistung aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

108° ???!!!
Geht die dann nicht sehr schnell kaputt?


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

Könnte PCGamesHardware das Notebook vielleicht für die nächsten Ausgabe testen? Das wäre doch mal ne interessante Sache, denn das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis sieht ja gut aus. Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie das im Test abschneiden würde!


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*



Krabbat schrieb:


> 108° ???!!!
> Geht die dann nicht sehr schnell kaputt?



ne die aktuellen Chips haben damit wenig probleme

vorallem wurde die temperatur nur mit Furmark erreicht 

bei game benchmarks waren es nur 92°


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

Na dann ist dasangebot eigendlich nicht zu schlagen
Da müssten die anderen hersteller schon deutlich die preise senken, wasnich passieren wird.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> laut soll es laut dem test wohl nicht sein aber heiß
> 
> bis zu 108° bei der graka ist bei der leistung aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten


die Karten können ohne Probs 120° heiß werden!!


----------



## Krabbat (13. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

Wie ist das eigendlich mit der Displayqualität?
Ist das mit der Helligkeit so schlimm?
Ich überlege nämlich auch mir das Notebook anzuschaffen, aber mit schrecken zwei Sachen etwas ab: 1. das dunkle Display, 2. die Hitzeentwicklung bei der Hardware
Vor allem beim Bildschirm bin ich unsicher, ich will zwar nicht drausen damit arbeiten, aber im haus sollte ich trotzdem noch gut was auf dem display erkennen können!


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

solange du nicht draßen arbeitest sollte das display kein problem sein 

und die hitze ist wie bereits gesagt auch kein problem 

aktuelle Chips können das ab


----------



## Krabbat (14. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

ne draußen will ich damit garnichts machen

ich brauche eigendlich vor allem leistung, und ein großes display, mit dem man im haus gut zocken kann (und zum spielen ausreichende kühlung, damit die komponenten nicht kaputt gehen, denn das ding sollte nen paar jahre halten)

ich brauche das notebook wie gesagt größtenteils zum spielen


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

dann ist dieses hier genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Krabbat (14. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht
wann kommt das denn endlich in den medion shop?
oder zu aldi oder so
in der ersten woche soll es im medionshop ja noch 50€ günstiger sein
das will ich mir ja nicht entgehenlassen

übrigens: meint ihr, dass andere hersteller bis juni noch notebooks rasubringen, die auch bis 1000€ kosten und die gleiche (jedenfalls nicht schlechtere) ausstattung haben?
denn dann könnte ich auch noch warten (so bis mitte juni)


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

wer noch mal 50€ sparen will...sollte in der Zeit vom 16.04-22.04 über NBJ bestellen....da gibt es da Teil für 949€.
News - Notebookjournal.de Schnäppchen - Medion X7811 Gamer bei uns 949 Euro auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## SnomCom (16. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

Man kann sogar den NBJ Link klicken und dann noch nen 5% Gutschein eingeben, den man auf den gängigen Gutschein-Seite über Google findet. Ich hab mir das Teil gerade für 909,50 Euro gekauft. Total abgefahrener Preis !!!!!!!


----------



## Krabbat (17. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

wie ist das notebook denn so?
kannst du es uns weiterempfehlen?
kannste gute und negative punkte vergeben?
dein fazit?


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*



SnomCom schrieb:


> Man kann sogar den NBJ Link klicken und dann noch nen 5% Gutschein eingeben, den man auf den gängigen Gutschein-Seite über Google findet. Ich hab mir das Teil gerade für 909,50 Euro gekauft. Total abgefahrener Preis !!!!!!!


für 900€...kannste echt nicht viel falsch machen...da müßte das teil oberschrott sein..


----------



## leboga (21. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*

Hi 

Mein Bro sucht imo ein neues Notebook und als ich gerade diesen Thread gefunden habe, dachte ich das wäre perfekt für ihn. Aber leider ist das Notebook anscheinend nur noch für 1299€ und mit i7 820 lieferbar-.-
Weiß jemand ob ich das Notebook trotzdem noch bekommen kann oder warum es nicht mehr in dieser Ausführung gelistet ist? Ich habe auf NBJ gelesen dass der Ansturm anscheinend riesig war, hängt das evtl. damit zusammen?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

mfg. leboga


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. April 2010)

*AW: Medion Akoya X7811/HD5870M/i7 720QM/ 999€*



leboga schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Bro sucht imo ein neues Notebook und als ich gerade diesen Thread gefunden habe, dachte ich das wäre perfekt für ihn. Aber leider ist das Notebook anscheinend nur noch für 1299€ und mit i7 820 lieferbar-.-
> Weiß jemand ob ich das Notebook trotzdem noch bekommen kann oder warum es nicht mehr in dieser Ausführung gelistet ist? Ich habe auf NBJ gelesen dass der Ansturm anscheinend riesig war, hängt das evtl. damit zusammen?
> ...


klar die sind weg wie die semmeln beim bäcker...aber angeblich sollen noch welche nachkommen..


----------

